# Bridges/shelves



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I had this idea a while back for storage shelves: instead of just a flat board, I’m going to make bridge sections that will mount to the wall with an L-bracket. Since we moved 3 years ago, I don’t have a layout any more. I plan to start one at some point, but for now I want somewhere to display the cars I’ve built.

Here’s the prototype I picked. A former NC&STL bridge, about two miles from my house:





















Here are how the stanchions came out. I drew them in Sketchup, and had one made in brass (by Shapeways). I sent that off to be used as a pattern to cast more. The left-most (shiny) one in the photo is the pattern:


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Very nice Burl,
Obviously lost wax casting was used, so WHERE did you get it done please.
I ended up having all my brass door handles cast in the UK as I couldn't find anywhere in North America that was able to do such work.
I did try a local jeweller, and try as she could, was not able to do it successfully.
Is there now someone who is willing and able to take on such work?
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Burl that will be an interesting shelf. good bridge railings, correct me if I am wrong, that is 3D printed?
Thanks Dennis


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice work! I'm also interested in where you got them done Burl. 

Reminds me, TotalWrecker was considering setting up a casting operation, right John?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Shapways printed in wax, then sent it out to their foundry where it was used for investment casting in brass.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

OK, sounds like you had SW handle the entire job. It was cheaper than "printing" the stanchions in brass, right? Or is it the sort of thing where it only gets cost-effective in high quantities?

Anyway, I love your bridge-display idea. Will you make the "shelves" of different bridge styles, or all the same? And do you intend to use the "shelves" as real bridges on your eventual layout?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I only printed two with Shapeways, which cost me $26. I sent off one, which the foundry keeps, and the rest are copies of that. The other, I kept for my own reference.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

CliffyJ said:


> Nice work! I'm also interested in where you got them done Burl.
> 
> Reminds me, TotalWrecker was considering setting up a casting operation, right John?




Yep, capable of casting in bronze. 
It sounded like a group wanted wheels asap, so I invested in the sundries. Then I heard there's a slim chance in England.... and they'll wait a year to see.

I moved on.
John


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks good Burl. I have had castings by John Dersch made for me - he does brass and whitemetal. I think with our exchange rate it may be cost effective.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I got started on the patterns for the girders today. Actually, I re-started on them, as I was not happy with my first attempt.

First I printed out a 1:29 scale line drawing to use as a pattern for making rivets: 









After the rivets were all stamped, I scribed the edges. This is where I messed up on the first try, and got them off-center.










Then I marked guidelines to glue them to. I'm using 1/4" foam-core board as the core. I want it thick, to I have plenty of room to sink screws in the castings later. So, I doubled up the foam-core board.










After the top & bottom chords were glued on, I used the paper template to mark where the ribs will go:










Here's where I left it for tonight, with the shims for the ribs glued in place:


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Today's progress:

I made the vertical ribs. I cut several .030" x .188" strips, and taped them together. I drew reference lines, and stamped the rivets all in one session:










I removed the tape, and glued them to the main body: 










Then I glued on some .060 x .125" for the standing part of the rib:










I left the ends long. I'll let this sit over night, and trim them to length tomorrow.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

The pattern is now finished, primed & ready to make a mold of:


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are my first good castings. I will make another mold of these so I can pour two at a time.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Really nice. Silicone mold? And what material?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

MoldMax 30


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Not sure if I missed it, but what did you use to stamp the rivets?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

A NWSL riveter.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very impressive Burl


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I decided to try pigmenting the resin. I was going for a shade similar to old rust: 










This way I can do the "salt masking" to simulate rusty patches, and I only need one coat of silver paint to do it. It also has the advantage of accidental scratches looking like rust.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that I've got the final production mold made (so I can cast two at a time), I have found it takes slightly more resin than I anticipated. I know that doesn't make sense at first, but to lay a polypropylene sheet over the face of the mold & squeeze out all the bubbles & get a flat back to the casting takes a little more material. Unfortunately, that means they will cost slightly more than I anticipated. 



I have them listed on my website now: http://burlrice.com/_LS_Bridges/


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I Like your new Bridges Burl!!

Thanks for your continued effort to design and create products in Our limited backyard Hobby!!

SD


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally getting around to my original idea of making shelves. I have the body of a bridge made out of wood, and I am beginning to prep it for handrails.










I found that trying to drill the pilot holes freehand was not working. The bit was wandering according the the grain of the wood. So I made this jig out of brass & a spare nut:


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Superb engineering mate


----------

